# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Chắc mọi người đều đang trong tâm trạng chờ đợi cho kỳ nghỉ Giỗ Tổ Vua Hùng cuối tuần này  :Smile: . Kỳ nghỉ chỉ kéo dài 3 ngày nhưng vẫn đủ thời gian cho chúng ta có một chuyến đi gần cùng bạn bè và gia đình. Thông tin cập nhật vé máy bay tuần này sẽ là những chuyến bay sau lễ 30/4 và khuyến mãi của đến Mỹ của United Airlines. Nếu bạn đang tìm vé cho thời gian tháng 4 thì có thể xem lại cập nhật trước của Alehap hoặc để lại thông tin bạn cần, đội ngũ Didau sẽ phản hồi các bạn trong thời gian sớm nhất. Giờ là thông tin cập nhật nhé!  :Big Grin: 

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/04:  1,450,000 VND  *  03/04: 1,280,000 VND  *  04/04 --> 06/04, 08/04: 1,100,000 VND  *  07/03; 950,000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/04: hết vé  *  03/04:  1,600,000 VND  *  04/04 --> 08/04:  1,280,000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/04: 1,100,000 VND  *  03/04, 04/04, 07/04:  900,000 VND  *  05/04:  1,000,000 VND  *  06/04, 08/04:  800,000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/04: hết vé  *  03/04:  1,100,000 VND  *  04/04, 07/04:  800,000 VND  *  05/04, 06/04, 08/04:  900,000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/04: hết vé  *  03/04:  1,100,000 VND  *  04/04, 05/04, 08/04:  900,000 VND  *  06/04, 07/04:  1,000,000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/04, 03/04: hết vé  *  04/04:  1,000,000 VND  *  05/04 --> 08/04:  900,000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/04:  2,560,000 VND  *  03/04:  2,100,000 VND  *  04/04  --> 08/04:  1,700,000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/04:  4,600,000 VND  *  03/04: 2,100,000 VND  *  04/04 --> 06/04:  1,900,000 VND  *  07/04, 08/04: 1,700,000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/04: 2,560,000 VND  *  03/04, 05/04 --> 08/04:  2,100,000 VND  *  04/04: 2,300,000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/04: hết vé  *  03/04: 2,300,000 VND  *  04/04 --> 08/04:  2,100,000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/04: hết vé  *  03/04, 04/04:  1,600,000 VND  *  05/04:  1,450,000 VND  *  06/04:  1,100,000 VND  *  07/04: 1,280,000 VND  *  08/04: 1,780,000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/04, 07/04: hết vé  *  03/04, 04/04:  1,780,000 VND  *  05/04, 06/04:  2,600,000 VND  *  08/04:  1,600,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/04: 2.130.000 VND  *  03/04, 07/04: 1.210.000 VND  *  04/04: 1.470.000 VND  *  05/04, 06/04, 08/04: 1.340.000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/04: 2.310.000 VND  *  03/04, 07/04, 08/04: 1.340.000 VND  *  04/04 --> 06/04: 1.470.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 02/04: 2,480,000 VND  *  03/04: 2,120,000 VND  *  04/04, 05/04: 1,650,000 VND  *    06/04: 1,950,000 VND  *  07/04: 1,800,000 VND *  08/04: 1,350,000 VND_Lượt về_: 02/04, 03/04: 900,000 VND  *     04/04, 05/04: 1,500,000 VND  *  06/04, 07/04: 1,800,000 VND  *  08/04: 1,350,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Big Sales từ Air Asia*

Giá vé rất hấp dẫn cho các bạn đến Bangkok, Malaysia vào tháng 10 tới. Chỉ có vài ngày cho các bạn quyết định và đặt vé thôi. Nhanh tay lên mọi người ơi

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 122$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 129$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 70$*

Vé khứ hồi bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 147$


*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 50$*

Vé khứ hồi bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 134$

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 151$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 28/03 - 01/04/2012Thời gian bay: 01/10 - 31/01/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 131$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 209$*

Giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 02/04 - 08/04/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

